# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Gestopt met pil maar niet ongesteld

## marian1987

hoi, 

ik heb een vraagje ik ben gestopt met de pil (microgynon). Omdat we zwanger willen worden. Kben 4 maart voor het laatst ongesteld geweest. dus kben al een paar weken over tijd. kheb al verschillende zwangerschapstesten gedaan maar die zijn negatief. hoelang zou het kunnen duren voor ik weer ongesteld word. Ik heb tegenwoordig wel last van buikkramp en rommelende darmen. ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen.

----------


## Oki07

Bij een vriendin van mij heeft het een half jaar geduurd voordat ze weer ongesteld werd na stoppen met de pil.

----------


## Sylvia93

Zoals Oki07 hierboven mij ook aangeeft het duurt even voordat je lichaam eraan gewend is dat je geen pil meer gebruikt. Bij sommige vrouwen komt het na een maandje weer op gang, bij andere duurt dit een half jaar, en bij weer andere kan dit wel een jaar duren. Het ligt dus persoonsgebonden hoelang het duurt voordat je weer ongesteld wordt.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## marian1987

hmm, oke dus dan moet ik maar gewoon afwachten.
nooit geweten dat wachten zolang duurt haha maar ja, bedankt voor de antwoorden.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Marian,

Helaas is het idd afwachten, vooral in het geval van zwanger willen worden duurt wachten idd lang! Hoop voor je dat je menstruatie snel weer een beetje op gang komt!
Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Marian,

Die zwangerschaps testen zijn niet eens zo gek hoor  :Wink: 
Toen mijn vrouw, 22 jaar geden, stopte met de pil is ze 9 maanden niet ongestelt geworden. En je raad het al. Toen is onze dochter geboren  :Wink: 
Maar het heeft natuurlijk geen zin om steeds weer opnieuw zo'n test te doen. En de meeste vrouwen worden wel gewoon eerst ongesteld voor ze zwanger worden.  :Wink: 

Succes, Ikke

----------


## marian1987

wachten duurt nog steeds lang  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Marian,

Helaas duurt wachten idd lang  :Frown:  En helaas kan het ook nog wel even duren, maar wie weet heb je wel geluk zoals het geval was bij Ikke zijn vrouw bijvoorbeeld!

----------


## ikke64

En daarnaast. Marian het oefenen is echt het leukste van de zwangerschap ;p
Dus gewoon door oefenen. En het klinkt missschien gek maar er zo min mogelijk over nadenken. Ik ken diverse mensen die al maanden bezig waren.En steeds wilde het maar niet. Maar na hun vakantie was het in eens raak. Gewoon door gaan met je leven. Je druk maken heeft zeker de eerste maanden geen zin. Mag ik vragen hoelang je de pil geslikt hebt en hoe oud je bent? evt via een PBtje

Gr Ikke

----------


## marian1987

ik heb de pil 4 jaar geslikt met in 2008 een pauze van een half jaar toen mijn man in het buitenland zat. en ik ben 22., Dat ik nog niet zwanger ben is niet het ergste hoor ik weet dat dat voorlopig nog wel ff kan duren. Maar het wachten tot ik weer ongesteld bent dat duurt zo lang.

----------


## ikke64

OK hoe ging dat in dat half jaar 2 jaar geleden. Werd je toen wel gelijk ongesteld?
Weet je nog hoe lang dat toen duurde? 
En gelukkig ga je niet direct voor een zwangerschap, sommige mensen denken dat ze dat wel ff doen. gelukkig ben jij veel realistischer (verstandelijk, gevoelsmatig niet zo  :Wink: )

Gr Ikke

----------


## marian1987

toen had ik eigenlijk nergens last van het duurde toen geloof ik een maand of 2 voor ik weer ongi was. Maar ik heb het toen laten komen door 1 week de pil te slikken en daar door werd ik weer ongesteld. dus ook heel onregelmatig. maar had geen last van buikkrampen enzo.

----------


## ikke64

Je zou eens de zelfde truuk kunnen uithalen, wie weet. Succes

----------


## marian1987

ja dat wel maar dan blijven die pilhormonen in mn lichaam en die moeten er juist uit.

----------


## sietske763

ik zou me niet druk maken als ik jou was, je zegt zelf dat je het nog niet zo erg vindt als je nog niet zwanger bent, hoe drukker je je erom maakt, hoe moeilijker het wordt en zelfs je lichaam kan eronder lijden, door dus niet ongesteld te worden.

----------


## marian1987

jep dat gaan we dan maar proberen toch bedankt allemaal

----------


## marian1987

nou eindelijk hangt de rode vlag uit. wel vreselijk veel buik en rugpijn. Dat had ik tijdens het pilgebruik nooit. Maar dat zou dan wel komen omdat ik gestopt ben met de pil.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Marian,
Fijn dat je ongesteld bent geworden  :Smile:  Kwam dat door het slikken van nog een pil of gewoon uit zichzelf?
Als je stopt met de pil kan het zijn dat de ongesteldheid later of eerder komt, in het begin kan het onregelmatiger zijn en lichamelijk (buik/rug/hoofd pijn) kun je er ook meer last van hebben...
Ik hoop dat de pijn afneemt en jullie zwanger kunnen geraken...
Veel succes!

Voor dames die zich echt zorgen maken dat de ongesteldheid niet op gang komt na het stoppen met de pil, die wel al ongesteld zijn geweest en niet zwanger zijn; je kan bij de huisarts altijd vragen wat er aan de hand is en die kan tests doen of primolut N voorschrijven. Ik kreeg primolut N om mijn ongesteldheid te doen stoppen, maar daarentegen kwam er nog een eitje los (kan niet zo goed tegen reguliere medicatie), en tot mijn verbazing las ik in de bijsluiter dat primolut N wordt voorgeschreven bij het opwekken, stoppen en op regel brengen van de ongesteldheid.

----------


## marian1987

neej het kwam uit zich zelf gelukkig. duzz nnu maar afwachten

----------


## ikke64

Luuss,

Op zich is dat,
-knip-
bij het opwekken, stoppen en op regel brengen
-knip
niet zo gek. Er zijn veel medicijnen die alleen maar invloed uitoefenen op iets, het reguleren. Is er te weinig zorgt het voor meer, is er te veel zorgt het voor minder. Zeker bij homepathie is dat meer regel dan uit zondering.

Gr Ikke

----------


## marian1987

nou maar weer wchten tot ik ongesteld word de laatste keer was 16 mei dus ben benieuwd hoelang het nu weer duurt

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Marian,
Fijn dat het uit zichzelf kwam, hopelijk komt het nu weer uit zichzelf  :Smile: 

@ Ikke,
Ja met homeopathische middelen klopt dat wel, maar Primolut N is geen homeopathisch middel...

----------


## ikke64

@ Luuss,

 :Smile:  Daarom schreef ik ook : ZEKER bij homeopatie. 
Ook in de reguliere medicatie is het soms alleen maar regelend/ondersteunend.

Gr Ikke

----------


## ikke64

@marian,

En nog niets?!?! 

Gr Ikke

----------

